# Magnesium - The Natural Chill Pill



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm a big fan of magnesium.  I take a magnesium citrate daily, Epsom salt baths now and then, and mag oil for muscle cramps.  Here are some other benefits...http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...gnesium-and-the-brain-the-original-chill-pill


----------



## terra (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been taking magnesium capsules ( 1 per day) for a few years now to combat painful leg cramps that woke me up at night.... particularly after a hard days' slog in the garden during hot weather.

I rarely get cramps now and on the odd occasion that I do.... maybe after knocking myself out stupid by working too hard in the heat, I take just one capsule & it goes to work and brings relief in minutes.


----------



## Rainee (Oct 14, 2013)

This is very interesting.. I often wondered about the benefits of magnesium.. thanks for sharing will read all about it ..


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 14, 2013)

Magnesium citrate and milk of magnesia are effective for the relief of constipation. Such laxatives should not be used frequently as your body can become dependent on them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I'm not sure how magnesium works for human diabetics but it is one of the first "go to's" for horses with Type II Diabetes.  There are different types of magnesium the most common being Magnesium Oxide.
> 
> It works on one of my horses but not the other one.
> 
> ...



You're right TWHRider, looks like it's good for the prevention and treatment of Type 2 diabetes, thanks for pointing that out!  http://care.diabetesjournals.org/content/early/2010/08/30/dc10-0994.abstract

PS:  magnesium malate is good for fibromyalgia, I have a friend that reported it helped a lot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2013)

More benefits of Epsom Salt baths for detoxifying the body and arthritis/muscles...http://www.naturalnews.com/042753_E..._health_benefits_detoxificatin_technique.html


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Nov 9, 2013)

magnesium is one of the best minerals for any dibetic, magnesium glycinate is a good form for absorbtion,in capsules it can be opened and the powder put on the tip of your tounge, to releave muscle cramps instantly, if it dosen't work instantly you need potassium also. muscle cramps are your body giving you a sign that you need magnesium. magnesium relaxes muscles,your heart is a muscle, i always carry magnesium in case someone has a heart attack. type 2 dibetic also need the trace minerals chromium and vanadium.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 9, 2013)

I tried taking the magnesium tablets.  They gave me rather explosive diarrhoea!  Of course,  horses for courses.  Some can benefit from a supplement,  other's can't.


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Nov 9, 2013)

grannyjo you took too much, tablets are not the best form, get caps or liquid, your body still needs mag,try under 500 mg  2x per day


----------

